# UPDATED for 2.3 ~ K2 Font Hack Instructions As Easy As I can Get Them.....



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK...my knowledge of the font hack is that you must install one individually and only the "newest" install works. In other words, use the install...try it...use another install....etc etc until you find one that you like. I installed the Hevelica 2 and have tried only that. My experience is that it is WAY easy and I am sure that the uninstall will be equally as easy when I decide to try another font.

Does that make sense?

OK, so now we will walk through the install of a font.

If you have tried my Screensaver Hack instructions, you will be familiar with the first few steps, as it is necessary to be able to see the "hidden" system folders....read on:

Don't read through and let it overwhelm you. Just go step by step. It really is easy!

First, what operating system do you use? (Windows XP? Windows Vista? Mac/Apple?) This is important because before you start, you HAVE to make sure that you are able to view your "hidden" files and folders. I use Windows XP and the way to make sure that I can view hidden stuff is this:

Start

Control Panel

Folder Options

Click "View" tab (at top)

Scroll down the list: where is says "Hidden Files and Folders" make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is selected"

Scroll down a bit more and UNcheck the one that says "Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)"

Click OK

This makes sure that you can SEE the folder you need for your font hack. Unless you restore your computer, you only need to do this step once.

OK, now close out of all that and go on the internet to this address: 

 (OLD LINK/HACK)https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files The uninstall files are found in here as well.

 (NEW LINK/HACK for 2.3) Kindle Hacks page Choose the font that you would like to use, download it and then unzip it. At this point be sure to choose the correct file for the Kindle you have!! There is one file for K2, one file for K2i, and one file for DX. As well as uninstall files for K2, K2i and DX. There is also a readme with instructions.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Download the font that you want. Unzip it. Be sure to choose the correct file for your Kindle! I find it easiest to download to your desktop for easy finding.

Now, download is done, go to the file (mine is on my desktop) and right click it and choose "Copy" (**Be sure you are copying the correct file for your type of Kindle: K2, K2i or DX)

OK....now, hook up your Kindle to your computer using the USB cord.

Go into My Computer and click on Kindle to open the "root" folder of the Kindle.

Right here among these folders, right click and choose "paste" to put that .bin file here

Now, remove Kindle from your computer.

On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update Your Kindle

Wait for the restart...it does take a minute.

Once it restarts, go to your book you are reading and there you have it! Your new font!

Easy Peasy 

Now keep in mind, if you don't like it, you can install a new font and the newest one will be the one that Kindle recognizes.

When you are ready to remove ALL the fonts (Because you have settled on your favorite one, perhaps? Or you are OCD like me and don't want unnecessary files cluttering things up?) you need to FIRST uninstall ALL the fonts by following these steps with the update_uninstall.bin Once you do that, and restart your Kindle, your Kindle will be back to your original Kindle fonts. You can then delete all those .bin files in the root folder to clean it up all pretty like. At this point, you can refollow these instructions with the font you want to use all the time!

I hope that this makes sense....please let me know if it does not or if something about my instructions are awry....

Let me know how it all goes!!!


----------



## kimmysue

I am really looking forward to trying this.  I needed this to get brave enough to try it.  I'll let you know how it goes-probably have some time tomorrow.

Kim


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have added links to this thread in a new post in the sticky FAQ K2 thread in this forum.  That will keep the thread easy to find. . .without adding more stuff to the top of the board.  If there are too many stickies, folks with small screens have to do a lot of scrolling to find the 'come and go' discussion threads!  This way, the link in the FAQ will always point here, even if it's several pages down.


----------



## Susie Cube

Thanks so much for posting.  I will give it a try.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thank you for the link in the stickie, Ann!  Hopefully it will help someone!


----------



## Susie Cube

Just did the hack and it worked great - very easy! Thanks.


----------



## Tana928

Thanks for these simple instructions.  Heleveta2 is a much better font than the original!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Heleveta2 is what I am using, too!!  I haven't even tried anything else....YET!  Maybe this weekend....?


----------



## corkyb

does anyone have step by step for a mac?  I have a mac but am not too versed in where to find things.
thanks
Paula ny


----------



## chilady1

Can I just say THANK GOD for Kindle Boards.  Decided (don't ask me why) to change my font hack.  Probably was just time for something new.  Went in and placed the new font bin on the root directory like last time, but then made the dreaded mistake of using the slider bar not going into MENU and "updating my Kindle".  

Next thing you know my Kindle is flashing and I am breaking out in a cold sweat, watching $$$$ go flying out of the window.  Needless to say, I ran here to KB to find out if anyone had ever experienced this before and not surprisingly someone had and lead me right to a solution.  I gotta tell ya' this board is worth its weight in Gold.  I am happy to report, Kindle is fine, new font looks great and I am going to pour a big stiff drink to calm my nerves and try to stuff my heart back into my chest.  Thanks again Kindle Boards!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh, chilady!!  How heart stopping!!!  

Folks, please keep in mind that you CAN'T slide the slider bar once you throw the hack file in...but if you do, DON'T freak!!  You can go to the above link (same one for the different font files) and there is easy to read instructions to help if you do it!  Your Kindle 2 will make it!!


----------



## chilady1

KindleKay - what's really got me steamed is I knew not to use the slider bar.  I have used the font hacks several times so you would think I know better.  Just wasn't paying attention.  Thanks for the support, you just don't know where I was mentally about a half hour ago.  All is well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Ah- I betcha I do!    I have had one of "those" days.....

Sounds like you did, too!


----------



## lynninva

Thanks, Kindle_Kay!  I finally took the plunge & tried the font hack.  Yes, it was extremely easy.

I added the Georgia2 first, but that didn't feel quite right to me.  So I added the Helvetica2.  I like that one better.  I am going to use it for a couple of days before I try out any of the others.


----------



## chevauchee

Corkyb, it's actually easier on a Mac. Copying some stuff word for word from Kay, as I don't think I could explain the parts that are the same any more throughly. Kay, let me know if you want me to rephrase.

*Mac version*

Go on the internet to this address: 
https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files

On this page are all of the install files and the one uninstall file. There are pictures on this page of the different fonts so you can get a feel for what each of them look like. Since we are pretending to download the Hevelica 2 install, I am going with that.

Find on this page the update_helvetica2_install.bin and click to download it. Hit save and put it somewhere you can find it. I find it easiest to download to your desktop for easy finding.

Now, download is done, go to the file (mine is on my desktop) and hold control while clicking it and choose "Copy"

OK....now, hook up your Kindle to your computer using the USB cord.

Select 'Kindle' from the left bar menu in your finder window.

Control click the main folder window (with Documents and Music folders in it) and select "Paste."

Now, remove Kindle from your computer by ejecting it from finder.

On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update Your Kindle

Wait for the restart...it does take a minute.

Once it restarts, go to your book you are reading and there you have it! Your new font!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

All sounds good to me!  I just want to help non-computer people see that it really is pretty easy to do and since I don't have a Mac, anything you can say will help!


----------



## corkyb

chevauchee said:


> Corkyb, it's actually easier on a Mac. Copying some stuff word for word from Kay, as I don't think I could explain the parts that are the same any more throughly. Kay, let me know if you want me to rephrase.
> 
> *Mac version*
> 
> Thanksso much for taking the time to answer! I can't wait to try it.
> Paula ny
> 
> Go on the internet to this address:
> https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files
> 
> On this page are all of the install files and the one uninstall file. There are pictures on this page of the different fonts so you can get a feel for what each of them look like. Since we are pretending to download the Hevelica 2 install, I am going with that.
> 
> Find on this page the update_helvetica2_install.bin and click to download it. Hit save and put it somewhere you can find it. I find it easiest to download to your desktop for easy finding.
> 
> Now, download is done, go to the file (mine is on my desktop) and hold control while clicking it and choose "Copy"
> 
> OK....now, hook up your Kindle to your computer using the USB cord.
> 
> Select 'Kindle' from the left bar menu in your finder window.
> 
> Control click the main folder window (with Documents and Music folders in it) and select "Paste."
> 
> Now, remove Kindle from your computer by ejecting it from finder.
> 
> On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update Your Kindle
> 
> Wait for the restart...it does take a minute.
> 
> Once it restarts, go to your book you are reading and there you have it! Your new font!


----------



## corkyb

chevauchee said:


> Corkyb, it's actually easier on a Mac. Copying some stuff word for word from Kay, as I don't think I could explain the parts that are the same any more throughly. Kay, let me know if you want me to rephrase.
> 
> *Mac version*
> 
> Go on the internet to this address:
> https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files
> 
> On this page are all of the install files and the one uninstall file. There are pictures on this page of the different fonts so you can get a feel for what each of them look like. Since we are pretending to download the Hevelica 2 install, I am going with that.
> 
> Find on this page the update_helvetica2_install.bin and click to download it. Hit save and put it somewhere you can find it. I find it easiest to download to your desktop for easy finding.
> 
> Now, download is done, go to the file (mine is on my desktop) and hold control while clicking it and choose "Copy"
> 
> OK....now, hook up your Kindle to your computer using the USB cord.
> 
> Select 'Kindle' from the left bar menu in your finder window.
> 
> Control click the main folder window (with Documents and Music folders in it) and select "Paste."
> 
> Now, remove Kindle from your computer by ejecting it from finder.
> 
> On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update Your Kindle
> 
> Wait for the restart...it does take a minute.
> 
> Once it restarts, go to your book you are reading and there you have it! Your new font!


OK, thanks for this, but I think I screwed it up. I got to the paste part but there was no "main" folder to the right of the kindle. It listed audible, music, documents and system I think. I somehow pasted it into it's ownfolder. Went the the menu, settings, etc. and "update my kindle" is grayed out. what now? Please help.
thanks
Paula ny


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It doesn't need to be in it's own folder.  Just paste it to kindle/[thatfile}


----------



## Deman

Be very careful using this hack I think I just bricked my new Kindle 2! Installed ComicSans font as per instructions. Didn't like so tried ArialRndNrw. Didn't like. Used update_uninstall.bin to revert back to Default font and FAIL! Screen hung at Software Update Screen, went to Kindle Restart Screen goes back to Software Update, flash black screen 3 times then goes back to Software Update. It seems to be caught in a loop. I guess I'll wait for the battery to die, recharge, and see what happens. Unless someone got a better solution? Oh yeah tried to hard reset, no help. Thanks.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You do have something better to do....go to the link for the font website and there is instructions on what to do if that loop starts going.  There is a fix!!!


----------



## Deman

LIFESAVER KindleKay!!! Now for some Scotch to calm my nerves!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## MrTsMom

The instructions for doing this on a Mac were great. I'm having just one, little problem. The "update you Kindle" option is grayed out. I googled it, but can't find a way to un-gray it (for lack of a better term). Has anyone been able to figure this out?


----------



## corkyb

that's what happened to me.  It is grayed out and I now have that helvetica2bin file in about four places on my mac.  It's worrisome and I was hoping someone could walk me through it.  glad I'm not the only one though.
Paula ny


----------



## pidgeon92

Install the hack again. The option will not be greyed out if the hack is installed properly. It needs to be in the top directory of the Kindle (that is, not in any of the folders).

Paula: You have it installed on 4 places on your MAC (not Kindle)? Just delete them. If you meant Kindle, as I noted above, it should only be in the top directory.


----------



## MrTsMom

pidgeon92 said:


> Install the hack again. The option will not be greyed out if the hack is installed properly. It needs to be in the top directory of the Kindle (that is, not in any of the folders).


That's where the trouble is! The directions seem to say to put it in the documents folder. Rereading them, with what you say, it's perfectly clear! New font installed successfully! Thanks!


----------



## maebeMeri

Hey everyone!

I just got my K2 (Calliope) last week and installed the font hack (Mac). All went well and Helvetica2 is now installed. Love it! But there is one thing I noticed: the font did not change on one book, a sample. Is this supposed to happen? Right now I don't have many books on this Kindle (created a new 'GC only' account to curb a spending spree, lol) so it was easy to check on all 10 books...and 9 of the 10 were in Helvetica2. The book/sample "FlashForward" by Robert Sawyer did not change. I just thought it was strange and wondered if I had done something wrong. Any ideas on this? Could it be the book itself doesn't allow font modifications? (I may have missed if this was said in previous threads about the hack)

Also, another quick question: Should the hack always be removed when there's an update? Is there a danger if it's not? I try to keep wireless off unless I'm buying something, and if I miss news of an update, I don't want to turn it on prompting an update before I can get the hack off.
TIA,
-Meri


----------



## pidgeon92

maebeMeri said:


> All went well and Helvetica2 is now installed. Love it! But there is one thing I noticed: the font did not change on one book, a sample. Is this supposed to happen?
> 
> Also, another quick question: Should the hack always be removed when there's an update? Is there a danger if it's not? I try to keep wireless off unless I'm buying something, and if I miss news of an update, I don't want to turn it on prompting an update before I can get the hack off.


Topaz formatted books are like photocopies, the font will not change on them. No doubt the book you have a sample of is formatted in Topaz.

So far, the font hack had to be removed to get the most recent update. That does not necessarily mean it will have to be removed for all subsequent updates, there is no way to tell until it actually happens. It will not harm your Kindle if the update does not happen.


----------



## maebeMeri

Thanks for all the info! Wow...just did a quick search on Topaz format and am now kind of leery of it. I will probably still get this book as I had wanted to read it before the series started (probably a mistake, I know, lol). But it just jumped out at me that it was _different_ and not in a good way. I just hope I don't come across it too much.


----------



## corkyb

pidgeon92 said:


> Install the hack again. The option will not be greyed out if the hack is installed properly. It needs to be in the top directory of the Kindle (that is, not in any of the folders).
> 
> Paula: You have it installed on 4 places on your MAC (not Kindle)? Just delete them. If you meant Kindle, as I noted above, it should only be in the top directory.
> 
> I deleted them and tried again. I guess I just don't get Mac language. I went to the url. I clicked on the update helvetica 2 file, the one that says "the most popular" after it. It went to my downloads folder in my tray. Everything goes there and I never know what to do with it. I opened it in finder. copied it. plugged in the kindle and highlighted the kindle on the left in a box that resembles itunes. On the right are four folders. One does not appear to be over any other in the windows sense of subfolders. They say music, documents, audible and system i think. I have tried pasting everywhere, in each folder and by itself. then when I do the menu, home, menu, thing, update my kindle is grayed out. What am I doing wrong? Not sure I have quoted my steps exactly. but close enough.
> thanks for any help. between this and ebooks in my NY library I am going nuts and feeling like a real idiot. Thing is, I sit here and play all day so one would think I would learn a thing or two, but I don't.
> Paula ny


----------



## MrTsMom

Paula-
It looks like you're almost there. When you see those 4 folders, click in the empty area under them (right click) and then paste your file there. Eject your Kindle, and then see if it doesn't work. 
Brenda


----------



## Dave

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> ...
> 
> When you are ready to remove ALL the fonts (Because you have settled on your favorite one, perhaps? Or you are OCD like me and don't want unnecessary files cluttering things up?) you need to FIRST uninstall ALL the fonts by following these steps with the update_uninstall.bin Once you do that, and restart your Kindle, your Kindle will be back to your original Kindle fonts. You can then delete all those .bin files in the root folder to clean it up all pretty like. ...


What files should be left (if any) in the root directory after the uninstall?.. I'd like it "all pretty like", but I don't want to delete any necessary files. There are no .bin files remaining, but there are several other font-related files remaining after the uninstall.


----------



## pidgeon92

Dave said:


> What files should be left (if any) in the root directory after the uninstall?.. I'd like it "all pretty like", but I don't want to delete any necessary files. There are no .bin files remaining, but there are several other font-related files remaining after the uninstall.


Those files are leftovers. You can keep them or delete them, whatever you prefer.


----------



## Dave

Thank you. They are all gone now.


----------



## corkyb

I did it!  I did it!  Wow! It's wonderful.  I don't know what I was doing wrong, but I just successfully installed Helvetica 2 font and it's beautiful.  I may even have to go down in font size due to it's depth and color.  Wow!  I am so thrilled.  thanks to everyone who helped me get this done.
Paula ny


----------



## thephantomsgirl

I just did the font hack and I love it!  I've got the Helavicta 2 installed and it's MUCH better.  Darker and crisper than the original font.

Thanks so much!  BTW, I looked and I have the 2.04 software - Arwen came with it - so guess I don't have to worry about updates for awhile.


----------



## 911jason

*HOLY COW!!!*

I had no idea installing a different font would make such a big difference!!!

I installed the Georgia font, and it's like night and day! I almost like this hack better than the screensavers hack!

Have I used enough exclamation points (!) yet?!?!?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the Forum Decorum:



> - No excessive punctuation (e.g. strings of exclamation marks or question marks)


But we understand your exuberance. . . . .so we'll let it go this time! 

For the record. . .I definitely like the Font hack better than the Screensaver hack. . .would love to see more options for DX (hint, hint!). I mean, when I'm reading I'm looking at the font. When the screensaver is on, I'm not looking at the Kindle at all, usually. . .it's closed. . . . .


----------



## 911jason

Thanks for your understanding Ann... 

I guess the reason I love the Screensaver hack so much, is that I have my Kindle out on my work surface all night when I'm at work, whether I'm reading or not. The screensaver images constantly draw attention and lead to discussions about the Kindle. I'm a newborn Kindleyte and already an Enabler!

Off topic, but in my opinion, this is the reason Amazon should really work to include a full screen image of the cover for each book purchased on the Kindle store. Then, the screensaver could default to the image of whatever was last read. It would lead to a LOT of interest from people who see us Kindleytes (new term?) in the wild so to speak. It would also immediately make people aware that they were seeing a book reader device, even if they have no idea what an e-reader is.


----------



## Garand

Thank you for the clear and concise directions for installing the hack. My first attempt resulted in installing the Helvetica H2 font--not what I was expecting!.

Second time was the charm and I am delighted with the result.

Thanks again, and thanks to the developer. There's a handy "donate" button there and I'm happy to buy the developer a cuppa coffee, etc.

Dave


----------



## 911jason

Garand said:


> Thank you for the clear and concise directions for installing the hack. My first attempt resulted in installing the Helvetica H2 font--not what I was expecting!.
> 
> Second time was the charm and I am delighted with the result.
> 
> Thanks again, and thanks to the developer. There's a handy "donate" button there and I'm happy to buy the developer a cuppa coffee, etc.
> 
> Dave


Hahahahaha! Which one did you settle on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Garand said:


> Thank you for the clear and concise directions for installing the hack. My first attempt resulted in installing the Helvetica H2 font--not what I was expecting!.
> 
> Second time was the charm and I am delighted with the result.
> 
> Thanks again, and thanks to the developer. There's a handy "donate" button there and I'm happy to buy the developer a cuppa coffee, etc.
> 
> Dave


LOL! Same thing happened to me (on the DX). . .then I realized the first font I tried was the bold and large one for the 'hard of seeing'  I settled on the Georgia. . . .but would love to see more serif style options. . . .


----------



## Garand

I've used the H2 (Helvetica) for last night's and this morning's reading, and will probably change it when I get to work and can get on a non-Vista machine. Heck-vetica (Bible-belt naming convention) produces a marvelous display, but I'm not a huge Helvetica fan. I'll give Arial a trial later today...and may reluctantly investigate a bold version of a serifed font after that.

I design courseware for a major express-package airline (not the brown guys), and there are have been discussions about font readability for the 20+ years I've been doing this. Those who come to this profession from the academic environment insist serifed fonts are more readable. I personally dislike the way serifed fonts display and am sticking with san-serif until someone can show me a study to the contrary (I'm one of the pragmatics who comes to this profession from the operations side of things...its the aircraft folks vs. the ivory-tower folks in my little corner of the world).

Dave


----------



## 911jason

If you get desperate enough to try a serifed font, try *Georgia*. It was the first one I tried, and I love it!


----------



## Garand

911jason said:


> If you get desperate enough to try a serifed font, try *Georgia*. It was the first one I tried, and I love it!


Thanks...I tried several today and am currently trying DROID. I did try Georgia and the emboldened "stock" font earlier in the day and am now playing with this one. In any case, the replacement fonts make the display much more vivid (more vivider )

Dave


----------



## Garand

911jason said:


> If you get desperate enough to try a serifed font, try *Georgia*. It was the first one I tried, and I love it!


Georgia it is...I've had it on the K2 for the last three days and it's a keeper. Thanks for the suggestion.

Dave


----------



## 911jason

Glad you liked it too... although I noticed today that my current book seems to be displaying in the old original Kindle font, but the Home menu and a few other books I tried are displaying fine in Georgia. Anyone know if this is normal? Is it a particular format that doesn't use the updated font?


----------



## Garand

I had trouble with a book which couldn't remember its place. When I opened the book, the K would display two or three screens _before_ the place I left. I suspect its an aberration in the book's formatting.

Dave


----------



## auntmarge

I recently uninstalled the font hack because the unit seemed to be trying to install an update, and I was shocked at how difficult the original font was to read.  Even enlarged several sizes, it wasn't as clear.  After a day or two I reinstalled the Georgia 2 font and wow, what an improvement!


----------



## EKBrowne

Does anyone have pics to share of Kindles using this hack?  I don't find the original font hard to read, but I'm curious about what different ones look like!


----------



## 911jason

*This* is a screenshot of the font I installed, Georgia 2. *This* page has pictures of all the different fonts available. It's also the page with all of the actual font files and installation details.

When I first found the font hack, I wasn't all that impressed with the screenshots and didn't think it was worth all the trouble. However, once I decided to go ahead and try the Georgia font install, I was THRILLED with the result. It really was a huge improvement. My wife could even tell the difference, and she is not a kindler...

It was also EXTREMELY easy to do.


----------



## pidgeon92

EKBrowne said:


> Does anyone have pics to share of Kindles using this hack? I don't find the original font hard to read, but I'm curious about what different ones look like!


There are also a few examples on the developer's page:

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I think that it has been stated before that no one really thought that the original font was bad...but almost everyone was wowed at the hack when attempted.  The hack makes things SOOO much better when you never thought that it wasn't good!!  It is so easy to install/uninstall, just try it and see for yourself!


----------



## libros_lego

How do I uninstall the font hack? Never mind. It really helps to read the OP.


----------



## ryansmom33

I think I did it. Thanks for the easy directions.


----------



## 911jason

Which font did you go with? Isn't it just so much better?!


----------



## ryansmom33

911jason said:


> Which font did you go with? Isn't it just so much better?!


Yep I went with the Helvetica2. Now if I could only get rid of these icky screen savers.


----------



## 911jason

I went with Georgia 2 and can't imagine going back to the original Kindle font.



ryansmom33 said:


> Yep I went with the Helvetica2. Now if I could only get rid of these icky screen savers.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


----------



## ryansmom33

911jason said:


> I went with Georgia 2 and can't imagine going back to the original Kindle font.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


Thanks. Though that makes me nervous.


----------



## Garand

I have installed both the font hack and the screensaver hack and both have been trouble-free. I formatted quite a few of our pictures and several I found on the internet and am very happy with the result. One oddity is the seeming transparency of my screensavers. I can see a bit of ghosting through some of them. As Microsoft would say, it's not a "bug," it's a "feature."

Dave


----------



## angelad

somebody needs to get a DX hack thread going, I need some new stuff to play with


----------



## 911jason

Garand said:


> One oddity is the seeming transparency of my screensavers. I can see a bit of ghosting through some of them. As Microsoft would say, it's not a "bug," it's a "feature."
> 
> Dave


I think it's just the nature of the e-Ink display. If you could do a refresh (alt-G) while on the screensaver, I think that would fix it... but just don't look too close and it won't bother you! =)


----------



## Garand

911jason said:


> <snip>... but just don't look too close and it won't bother you! =)


heh, heh! Some things benefit from a bit of farsightedness.

Dave


----------



## moriahb

I did this on my mac and it never came up with the update your Kindle.  It wasn't available to chose.  Everything else on that menu was but not update.  Why?


----------



## pidgeon92

moriahb said:


> I did this on my mac and it never came up with the update your Kindle. It wasn't available to chose. Everything else on that menu was but not update. Why?


I've never had a problem, but others have mentioned this as well (Mac or Windows).... Just try going through each step again...


----------



## LauraB

I have a mac and a DX. I put the font hack on tonight. It didn't work the first time, and I had to do it again. I just pulled up the web site that lists the font hacks (developers page link in OP). Then double clicked _on the updated_ version of the one I choose (Georgian), on the mac it showed up in downloads box. I hit on that and saved it on my desktop. Then connected my kindle, opened the kindle icon and dropped and dragged it on to the kindle page. I didn't open anything once I opened the kindle, so what I saw was the document, audio, systems, but I didn't put it into any of them. Just put it next to them in the empty space. I waited about 5 seconds, then ejected the kindle. Then went to setting on the kindle menu, pushed the 5 way again, and the "Update" was no longer grayed, it was bolded as an option, hit that, and then it updated, this took about a minute. It now listed the version 2.1 (****bunch of #'s) then UFhack0.2. Hope this helps


----------



## 911jason

So you posted the procedure Red, but what did you think about your new font?


----------



## LauraB

I like it, I didn't really have a problem on the DX, but I was reading the threads and wanted to try it. The advantage is that I like the style more and I am able to go down a font size without the reading being any more difficult. So I'm happy


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, KindleKay.  I used your directions for installing font hack to my new refurbished Kindle2 (arrived today!).  I have the Helvetica 2 on my DX and now I have Georgia 2 on my K2.  Haven't decided which I like best.  I might try the H2 for the K2 because I think it's darker.  But I will read tonight with the Georgia 2 to see how it is.

Marti


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I did the screensaver hack some time ago but was wary of doing the font hack...because I am not very tech savvy and was sure I would mess it up.  I took the plunge this morning after adding a new picture to my screen saver and installed Helvetica2.  Wowie!  What a difference, I love it.

It was so easy to do yet I mess it up the first time.  I put the font hack in the system file and it would not let me update.  Once I moved it to the directory, I updated with no problems and now have a fantastic new font.  

I never had any problem with the installed default font but boy, this makes it so much nicer to read.  Thanks for taking the time to give such clear, easy to follow instructions.


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, it really makes the font nicer to read and seems to improve the contrast due to the heavier type. I used Georgia 2, but I might eventually give Helvetica a try as well... but I generally like serif fonts better.


----------



## jsamuelson

Hi all, I'm using a Mac and an International Kindle and cannot for the life of me make this work. The Update my Kindle is greyed out every time.

I'm extremely Mac/gadget savvy, not boasting just am, and this one has me stumped.

Must have tried it 8 times yesterday, deleted, restarted, looped (oops) after choosing Sync and Check for Items - but got it back.

I even used some UNIX/Terminal commands to delete the invisible files that OS X insists on creating, which didn't help.

Tried with Georgia and Helvetica BIN files.

The only thing I can say is that my firmware version is 2.2 (assume new firmware for Kindle International) and not 2.1 which some people seem to mention. Do the font hacks need to be updated or do they match a particular firmware version? I'm guessing yes.

Thanks. Really need my Helvetica!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's possible the underlying OS for the new Kindle is just enough different that the enhanced fonts can't be loaded.  Best suggestion:  contact the developer via the site where they're located and see if he has any insights.


----------



## 911jason

jsamuelson said:


> The only thing I can say is that my firmware version is 2.2 (assume new firmware for Kindle International) and not 2.1 which some people seem to mention. Do the font hacks need to be updated or do they match a particular firmware version? I'm guessing yes.


I would contact the guy who put up the font hack files:



> *These files have been tested with versions 2.0.2 and 2.0.3 of the Kindle 2 firmware.
> If you'd like to contact me, send email to ted at soleburymountain (dot com, of course).*


I don't see anything yet on the Mobileread forums or on the Font hack wiki page (which was last updated in June). I suspect as more people get their International Kindles and start playing with them, the guy who created the hack will upload a new version compatible with your firmware. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## jsamuelson

Sent him an email. Will post back if I get any news. Thanks!


----------



## jsamuelson

Here's the reply via the font hack page from the original author of the hack:

"It looks like Amazon changed some code related to update installation so at the moment no hack can be installed (including screensaver, savory, etc). I'm working on figuring this problem out as with international release of Kindle the need for unicode fonts is stronger than ever. I believe some other people are trying to figure it out as well."

I'm sure a successful font hack will be well reported!


----------



## collier1120

Hi,
    I am new to the board and kindle.  It's taken me a little time to get up the courage to try improving the font.  I followed your instructions, but when I get to the final step my kindle doesn't allow me to update it.  That is the only choice that I can't select.  I'm using an HP with Vista.  Any suggestions really appreciated


----------



## 911jason

I'm not sure they've figured out how to apply the hack to the newer models. Which model do you have? Original Kindle, Kindle US, Kindle International & US, or Kindle DX?


----------



## collier1120

I have the 2.2.  That's the problem then.  Hope a new font comes soon.  This doesn't have enough contrast for my old eyes.  Thanks


----------



## 911jason

There have already been successful hacks performed on the K2i, but unless you're somewhat daring, I wouldn't recommend them yet. I'll keep my eyes peeled though, and post here if I find one.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Figures, I figured it out and then it wouldn't update because my battery is too low..LOL I guess I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## 911jason

Have you tried updating while it's plugged in? I wouldn't do it with a computer's usb port just to be safe, but it might work plugged in to the wall...


----------



## Pushka

Well that was a scary couple of hours.  I had to uninstall both font and screensaver hacks - the font was ok but do you think I could find the right uninstall for the screensaver (K2I).  Eventually, success. After 60 minutes though.  So I downloaded the upgrade - that bit was easy.  Then I re hacked the font - again, easy.  Then I tried to unzip the screensaver and went round and round in circles with winzip because their terminoligy is a bit unsual.  Finally got what I thought was the right bin file, updated the software and when clicking the sleep slider - got - NOTHING!  I couldnt put it to sleep!  So, I had a battle with winzip again and uninstalled the screensaver.  Still nothing so I restarted it - and I was even glad to see those dead people again!  So I tried again AND I DID IT!  Phew.  

I must say the PDF viewer really wasn't worth the pain though.  My calibre converted PDF file is way better.  Oh well, at least it is up to date now.

Jason, I just used the K2 International hack.  They already required the additional break even before the update so the hack was done quickly this time.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

911jason said:


> Have you tried updating while it's plugged in? I wouldn't do it with a computer's usb port just to be safe, but it might work plugged in to the wall...


Ya, I tried it while it was plugged in but a no go....


----------



## BlueEyedMum

BlueEyedMum said:


> Ya, I tried it while it was plugged in but a no go....


It worked, it worked and it was soooo easy!!! I just turned it on to see if it had enough battery life to Update and it was done already. I love it, it's so much darker. Now I'm off to bed (it's 2:30 AM) and tomorrow I'll do the screensavers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LESSON TO BE LEARNED ALL YOU WHO ARE DOING THE HACKS:

Be sure to save the proper 'uninstall' file and remember where you put it!  'Cause you'll want to do this all over again next spring when the promised "organization" update comes out!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Ann in Arlington said:


> LESSON TO BE LEARNED ALL YOU WHO ARE DOING THE HACKS:
> 
> Be sure to save the proper 'uninstall' file and remember where you put it! 'Cause you'll want to do this all over again next spring when the promised "organization" update comes out!


Thanks Ann...just saved it now.


----------



## Pushka

Ann in Arlington said:


> LESSON TO BE LEARNED ALL YOU WHO ARE DOING THE HACKS:
> 
> Be sure to save the proper 'uninstall' file and remember where you put it! 'Cause you'll want to do this all over again next spring when the promised "organization" update comes out!


The best advice I have read so far. 
And I learnt that last night. I think because I was one of the first with the International kindle that came with the extra protection that now all upgraded K2's have (thanks to this latest upgrade) the install .bin came out before the uninstall.bin I thought I would never uninstall it so never chased it up. All of three weeks later that decision came back to haunt me!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

If you uninstall and do the upgrade, are you able to reload the Font Hack?


----------



## Pushka

yes, but you need to use a different .bin because the recent upgrade increased the security on the USA Kindle.  The Kindle International already had this security.  So the previous hacks are now useless with an upgraded kindle.


----------



## 911jason

Edge777 over on Mobileread posted the Georgia 2 font hack for 2.3 firmware, it's identical to the original Georgia 2 hack I had on my Kindle before the firmware upgrade as far as I can tell... Here's the file which includes the install file for K2/K2i/KDX.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40109&d=1259217600


----------



## jimndeb

When changing from one font to another (for example I installed Georgia but want to change to Helvetica), do I need to uninstall Georgia first? or can I just install Helvetica over it?

thanks.


----------



## sebat

jimndeb said:


> When changing from one font to another (for example I installed Georgia but want to change to Helvetica), do I need to uninstall Georgia first? or can I just install Helvetica over it?
> 
> thanks.


Uninstall first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, and I would say that I don't think you need to. . .  . . when I tried some of the fonts I don't think I did the uninstall in between, but I ultimately decided the default font was fine and did uninstall after I'd tried several.


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and I would say that I don't think you need to. . . . . when I tried some of the fonts I don't think I did the uninstall in between, but I ultimately decided the default font was fine and did uninstall after I'd tried several.


I guess to each his own 

The file may work fine installing one over the other, I'm not sure. I believe the original instructions said to uninstall. If you uninstall it will remove the extra trash off of the Kindle. I just prefer not to have those extra files on there taking up space.


----------



## Pushka

I dont uninstall either, and they work fine, but I do get what you mean about the extra trash.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't uninstall the Droid font when I changed over to the new Helvetica 2.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I tried installing a new font without uninstalling the first font and it didn't work. It surprised me because I was used to not needing to uninstall first.


----------



## amacd

Deman said:


> Be very careful using this hack I think I just bricked my new Kindle 2! Installed ComicSans font as per instructions. Didn't like so tried ArialRndNrw. Didn't like. Used update_uninstall.bin to revert back to Default font and FAIL! Screen hung at Software Update Screen, went to Kindle Restart Screen goes back to Software Update, flash black screen 3 times then goes back to Software Update. It seems to be caught in a loop. I guess I'll wait for the battery to die, recharge, and see what happens. Unless someone got a better solution? Oh yeah tried to hard reset, no help. Thanks.


 This happened to me and I let the battery run down, which didn't take long with all that screen flashing going on, several hours. When it stopped with the low power screen, I plugged in power and reset it, which now worked. All was well except for the state of my excitement.


----------



## 911jason

From Ted's original font hack page:

*Individual *font files are installed by placing a *single *of the the update_xxx.bin file into the top level directory of the Kindle 2 through a USB connection. The Kindle 2 is then to be updated to install the new fonts. This is done as follows:

1. From the "home" screen, press "menu"
2. Select "settings"
3. Press "menu"
4. Select "*Update Your Kindle*"

The Kindle will go through the installation procedure and restart itself. _*Don't use the slider or the menu 'restart option' to do this. This causes an infinite reboot cycle.*_ Just let the Kindle do its thing when you go through the update process. I've done this hundreds of times now without a single glitch.

If you get stuck in this cycle, don't panic (I did when it happened to me!) It's reversible.

Read this discussion on KindleBoards.

Then, read this discussion of "recovery mode" on Blog Kindle.

When it's all done, the new font will supersede the originally installed reading font.
I have only modified the default serif fonts. The other fonts should remain the standard Kindle 2 fonts.

After uninstalling: you may delete the extra files that were installed in the top level directory.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

My apologies to everyone who got confused with installing the font hack after Kindle updated to 2.3.  I have modified the original post to include instructions and links for 2.3 Kindle software.  I also left the old links there in case someone needs the uninstall file.  The uninstall file can be found in the old link for the font you selected.

I hope that the updated instructions will help everyone going forward with the font hack after upgrading to 2.3 software!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you KK.
We appreciate all you do.
2.3 has provided us with new opportunities to help and enable.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 911jason

TedSan posted over on Mobileread that he has updated all of his fonts for the 2.3 update...

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> TedSan posted over on Mobileread that he has updated all of his fonts for the 2.3 update...
> 
> https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts


Thanks, Jason. I've updated my Kindle Hacks page to include a pointer to that page.


----------



## geoffthomas

I had (notice I said HAD) resisted the urge to put either hack on my K2.
But with the 2.3 upgrade and all the renewed info about the hacks, I gave in.
I put the Georgia (?) font on and wow it does make a difference.

Does Tedsan's version look any different?

And now I gotta consider the SS hack, don't I (shake your head yes)?


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> I had (notice I said HAD) resisted the urge to put either hack on my K2.
> But with the 2.3 upgrade and all the renewed info about the hacks, I gave in.
> I put the Georgia (?) font on and wow it does make a difference.
> 
> Does Tedsan's version look any different?
> 
> And now I gotta consider the SS hack, don't I (shake your head yes)?


I believe the Georgia*2* font that was on the mobilereads forum (and my site) is the same as the Georgia2 font on TedSan's page, at least in appearance -- I'm not sure if the former also included Unicode characters or not, whereas TedSan's does not.

FWIW, today I installed TedSan's "Fontin2" font, and I think I like it better than the Georgia2 I was using: it's a nice compromise between serif and sans-serif fonts, giving me some of the book-like appearance of a serif font like the Georgia with some of the clarity of a sans-serif font like Helvetica.


----------



## Pushka

Its funny with all the fonts - I put one on and think - I like that, then I try another, and like that too - and so on.  Where does it stop.....  Someone on Amazon wanted the original Amazon font, but bold.  Is that available as a hack?


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> Its funny with all the fonts - I put one on and think - I like that, then I try another, and like that too - and so on. Where does it stop..... Someone on Amazon wanted the original Amazon font, but bold. Is that available as a hack?


I believe the various "CMod..." fonts on TedSan's page are based on the original Kindle font.


----------



## Pushka

Thanks NogDog - have just updated that Amazon thread.  Everyone is so helpful here!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Glad everyone is enjoying the new hacks with 2.3!!


----------



## Addie

So I already had a SS hack before the update, and after putting it on after the update, I decided to go for the font hack. I just put on Georgia2, and I love it! I'm sad it took me this long to get it.

Thanks so much for the super easy instructions, KindleKay!
And thanks to TedSan for the fonts!


----------



## kevindorsey

I've been installing the hack on like 3 kindles over the past few weeks. I guess I'm the kindle maintenance guy now in the family.  Thanks.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You are all so welcome!! I'm glad if my instructions helped just one person understand... But they seemed to have helped many!!!


----------



## scottder

Silly question from a new guy, is there any place to see the fonts or screenshots of the various fonts?

Scott

EDIT: Nevermind I found it, Google is your friend


----------



## NogDog

I just created a web page to show screen shots of various fonts. I'll be adding to it as time (and personal energy) permits.

http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/font_screenshots/


----------



## LauraB

Thanks, NogDog, that is really helpful.


----------



## Pushka

Thankyou NogDog, that is really hepful


----------



## Wardak

I followed the instructions and copied the *.bin file to the Kindle root, but the update option is grayed out.

Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Be sure you have the correct .bin file for the device model you have.  There's the Kindle 2 US -- no longer sold as of August except as a refurbished unit, and the Kindle 2 International.  Also the Kindle DX.

ALSO, be sure you have the .bin file appropriate for the software version on your Kindle.  If you are NOT at 2.3 (you can check the settings via the menu button while on the home page) it's better to wait until it updates -- or do it manually; see the Amazon Kindle support page -- before installing alternate fonts.  Because if you install the 'hack' you will not be able to update the version until you uninstall the hack.  There are, however, versions of the hack for the prior Kindle software version -- so just make sure you have the ones for 2.3.


----------



## Wardak

Ann in Arlington said:


> Be sure you have the correct .bin file for the device model you have. There's the Kindle 2 US -- no longer sold as of August except as a refurbished unit, and the Kindle 2 International. Also the Kindle DX.
> 
> ALSO, be sure you have the .bin file appropriate for the software version on your Kindle. If you are NOT at 2.3 (you can check the settings via the menu button while on the home page) it's better to wait until it updates -- or do it manually; see the Amazon Kindle support page -- before installing alternate fonts. Because if you install the 'hack' you will not be able to update the version until you uninstall the hack. There are, however, versions of the hack for the prior Kindle software version -- so just make sure you have the ones for 2.3.


Thank you so much. I just got my Kindle about a week ago and I was trying to install the US version. I just installed Georigia font using the international version and it worked great!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Excellent!  Now that that's sorted out. . . .wander around the rest of the boards. . . .there's lots going on here!


----------



## lovesangelrn

Ok, so I thought I didn't really need/want the font hack cuz I thought I liked the default font just fine.  However, after installing the screensaver hack and seeing how easy it was, I decided to just look and see what a different font would look like.  After playing around a bit, I realized that I really like the Georgia 2 font, lol.  The text seems quite a bit darker now and is easier to read in lower light conditions.  

For any of you on the fence about changing fonts, just try some different ones (they are really easy to install and delete if you follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread)....you might just be surprised, like me


----------



## geoffthomas

Yep that seems to be what KindleKay and NogDog have been trying to get across to us.

And, as you have discovered (me too), they are right.

Just sayin....


----------



## Granvillen

Thanks, you made it so easy, a 72 year old did it.  Great job.


----------



## raven312

lovesangelrn said:


> Ok, so I thought I didn't really need/want the font hack cuz I thought I liked the default font just fine. However, after installing the screensaver hack and seeing how easy it was, I decided to just look and see what a different font would look like. After playing around a bit, I realized that I really like the Georgia 2 font, lol. The text seems quite a bit darker now and is easier to read in lower light conditions.
> 
> For any of you on the fence about changing fonts, just try some different ones (they are really easy to install and delete if you follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread)....you might just be surprised, like me


I TOTALLY cosign that! In my mini-review, my only real complaint was the contrast of the screen affecting the readability for me. Ted's CModBold fixed that for me. It makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## kevindorsey

Granvillen said:


> Thanks, you made it so easy, a 72 year old did it. Great job.


Let's shoot for 82er doing it too


----------



## cheerio

I am just happy to hear that someone that is 72 uses a Kindle


----------



## angelad

That's wonderfull.


----------



## newborn

All I can say is WOW! Finally got around to installing the font hack with Georgia 2 and I love it. It's so much darker and easier to read than the original. 
Thanks a bunch,
Brenda


----------



## 911jason

Glad you went through with it Brenda, if I was only allowed to make one recommendation to every Kindle owner, it would be to add the font hack. It makes such a huge difference and really makes the Kindle reading experience a 100x better in my opinion. 

P.S. I used Georgia 2 as well...


----------



## NogDog

cheerio said:


> I am just happy to hear that someone that is 72 uses a Kindle


I'm going to be showing mine to my 78-year-old (next friday) mother so she can see what it's like, particularly with her macular degeneration (not real severe, but becoming problematic not). She is not real gadget-savvy though, plus I'm not sure how her arthritic fingers will deal with the controls, so I'm not overly optimistic, but still hopeful that she may find it a boon to here love of reading.


----------



## lonestar

I am a newbie and was really worried about any hacks.  I did install Helvetica2 and really like it.  Thank you so much.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

The font hack is easy and incredible!  I never knew that I needed the hack until I was bored one day and tried it.  It is an amazing difference!


----------



## LauraB

I have Georgia 2 on my k2i and Helvetica on my Dx, just for variety   ! Thanks for doing all the work creating the "as easy as I can get it" for us  less techy of the bunch. I have used it for my origional font hack install, and for the 2.3 and 2.3.3 updates and it has really been great.


----------



## fictionfandd

I've only had my Kindle since mid December but I keep hearing of this font hack. Is there a link to see screenshots of it compared to the original anywhere? Also, how many different fonts does it give you?


----------



## 911jason

fictionfandd said:


> I've only had my Kindle since mid December but I keep hearing of this font hack. Is there a link to see screenshots of it compared to the original anywhere? Also, how many different fonts does it give you?


There are some screenshots on *this page*, but I don't think they really show you how great it will look on your own Kindle. It's a very easy install and you can also remove it very easily, I'd just try it.

There are 4 fonts to choose from on *NogDog's site*.


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> There are some screenshots on *this page*, but I don't think they really show you how great it will look on your own Kindle. It's a very easy install and you can also remove it very easily, I'd just try it.
> 
> There are 4 fonts to choose from on *NogDog's site*.


Note that I've just updated my hacks page to include links to all the fonts on "TedSan's" page.


----------



## LauraB

Thank you!


----------



## Gho57

perfect! now i have Georgia 2 font, impressive!  

10x!!!


----------



## mom2karen

I uninstalled the font hack and want to clean up the root file before I call Amazon for a warranty issue.  Do I delete everything from it?  There are 9 files listed 

font.properties.new
font.properties.orig
font.properties. prerestore
fornt.properties.restored
ls-fonts
netfront.ini..new
netfront.ini.orig
netfront.ini.prerestore
netfront.ini.restored


----------



## NogDog

To the best of my knowledge Amazon has never given anyone any grief for having installed the font or screen-saver hacks, so personally I would not worry about it. I would think having done the uninstall and then verifying that you still have a problem should be sufficient. But that's my opinion only, not anything official I from Amazon.


----------



## Pushka

mom2karen said:


> I uninstalled the font hack and want to clean up the root file before I call Amazon for a warranty issue. Do I delete everything from it? There are 9 files listed


I know what you mean about cleaning it up, there do seem to be lots of unnecessary files once we start hacking away. But like Jason said, I have read in other forums about people concerned with this issue and there doesnt seeem to be any problem with the warranty as long as the hacks havent caused it. But even then it would be a matter of Amazon simply cleaning then reinstalling their software so that too wouldnt really be too challenging. Make sure you back up all your books before you need to send it off, if you need to.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Once I remove the hacks, I delete all the files in the root folder.  There is only the folders that should be there.


----------



## mom2karen

Thanks everyone.  Amazon is shipping me a new one.  I'm going to go ahead and delete the extra files because I like to tidy up loose ends.  But it's good to know they probably won't do anything to me if I don't get to it.


----------



## Pushka

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Once I remove the hacks, I delete all the files in the root folder. There is only the folders that should be there.


Wouldnt the updates from Amazon be there too? And they should stay?


----------



## 911jason

Amazon updates self-clean after install. Your root folder should generally have no files in it, just folders. It won't hurt anything if there are files, but none of them are necessary.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

911jason said:


> Amazon updates self-clean after install. Your root folder should generally have no files in it, just folders. It won't hurt anything if there are files, but none of them are necessary.


^-----What he said


----------



## Pushka

Cool, I like a nice clean kindle.  So if hacked, there should only be the two hacks in the root directory?  And I just remembered I saved the uninstall file in one of the folders in the kindle too.  Not the root though.


----------



## 911jason

Pushka said:


> Cool, I like a nice clean kindle. So if hacked, there should only be the two hacks in the root directory? And I just remembered I saved the uninstall file in one of the folders in the kindle too. Not the root though.


No, even if hacked, there need not be any "leftovers" hanging around in the root directory. Any files there can be deleted after the hack has been installed. Just the folders need to remain.


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> No, even if hacked, there need not be any "leftovers" hanging around in the root directory. Any files there can be deleted after the hack has been installed. Just the folders need to remain.


Really? Ok, I never knew that. Shame I dont keep the house as clean as the kindle!  Kindle is way more fun than vacuuming.


----------



## LauraB

About an hour ago I was getting ready to change my fonts on my kindle DX. I put on the uninstall and updated the DX software, no problem. But I had the whispernet on. While I was looking at different fonts to see what I wanted next my DX updated to 2.3.4 (431108003) .  I don't know what the difference is between the 2.3.3 and the 2.3.4 because I just now got it. But it did take the font hack on top of the 2.3.4 without problems.


----------



## Meemo

I tried a few times last night to update my K2i manually, but it just wouldn't take.  But honestly I don't care that much about the update - I'm not interested in putting pdf files on it so it's no big deal to me at this point.  So I gave that up & reinstalled the screensaver hack (which came on it - I bought it from a member here) and then installed the font hack, and am liking the Georgia2 font - I don't see a huge difference in darkness, just looks a bit nicer.  

My point being....thanks for all the good info on this thread & the screensaver hack thread, y'all!


----------



## akw4572

Just tried to uninstall a Font hack, following the instructions.  Went to update the kindle, I didn't see the screen flash or anything.  My software version still says "Kindle 2.3 +UFH 0.2".  Should the UFH 0.2 be disappearing when I do the uninstall?  I just want to make sure my K2i updates like it should in May.


----------



## NogDog

akw4572 said:


> Just tried to uninstall a Font hack, following the instructions. Went to update the kindle, I didn't see the screen flash or anything. My software version still says "Kindle 2.3 +UFH 0.2". Should the UFH 0.2 be disappearing when I do the uninstall? I just want to make sure my K2i updates like it should in May.


Sounds like it was not uninstalled. Make sure you (a) downloaded the font uninstall files for the 2.3 version (*font_uninstall_2.3.zip* on my Kindle Hacks page), and (b) you used the .bin file with "k2*i*" in the name (and delete any other .bin file in the root directory of the Kindle).

Also, just because it sometimes gets confusing, after copying the file to the Kindle, be sure to do an "update" and not a "restart" (and especially not a "reset to factory settings"!).


----------



## akw4572

I got it to work, played around a bit.  It seems like i had to "clean up" the kindle root file, then place the uninstall.bin in the root folder, and retry the update.  Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.  After uninstalling the font hack, it reminded me how much better your fonts make my reading.  Amazon better have improved their fonts quite a bit, or I'll be reinstalling yours.  The only reason I uninstalled was in anticipation of the update coming.


----------



## 911jason

Update? What update!?!


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> Update? What update!?!


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23766.msg443954/topicseen.html#new


----------



## 911jason

Awesome, thanks Heather!


----------



## NogDog

akw4572 said:


> I got it to work, played around a bit. It seems like i had to "clean up" the kindle root file, then place the uninstall.bin in the root folder, and retry the update. Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. After uninstalling the font hack, it reminded me how much better your fonts make my reading. Amazon better have improved their fonts quite a bit, or I'll be reinstalling yours. The only reason I uninstalled was in anticipation of the update coming.


Glad you got it working. I'm looking forward to the new update features, with a bit of trepidation should I have to forgo my Georgia font.

PS: The various hacks are not "mine" in that I did not author any; I just provided a central clearing house of sorts for many of them.


----------



## Pushka

I hope this update happens soon.  I did the font/screensaver uninstall and Ralph Ellison is now staring at me again.


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> I hope this update happens soon. I did the font/screensaver uninstall and Ralph Ellison is now staring at me again.


The Amazon announcement says "late May", so you may be waiting a few weeks (or longer if it goes like the 2.3 update).


----------



## Pushka

Some here have already received it so I might get lucky...


----------



## Mandy

I need help with the screensaver uninstall!   I downloaded the "update kindle 2 restore default screensavers" BIN file, but I can't open it and I don't know what to do. I see nothing on the page that explains how to remove the hack, only the link. Also, I had deleted the original screensavers, is there a way to put them back on?


----------



## pidgeon92

Mandy said:


> I need help with the screensaver uninstall!  I downloaded the "update kindle 2 restore default screensavers" BIN file, but I can't open it and I don't know what to do. I see nothing on the page that explains how to remove the hack, only the link. Also, I had deleted the original screensavers, is there a way to put them back on?


All you have to do is put the .bin file on your Kindle. Then, on your Kindle, go to Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Update Your Kindle.

_--- updated per Heather's sound advice _


----------



## luvmy4brats

Actually, when you uninstall the hacks, it will put back on all the original screensavers, even if you deleted them all off your Kindle. So no fears, creepy Oscar is still there


----------



## Mandy

I did as you said, but the "Update your Kindle" is grayed out so I can't click it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mandy

Btw, I just want _something_ on my Kindle while I wait for the hack, lol. I guess creepy Oscar is better than nothing!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Make sure you've downloaded the proper file. If your Kindle is relatively new, you may have the K2i.


----------



## Mandy

After dropping the file on my Kindle as Pidgeon said, I tried restarting instead of "update my Kindle," (it's still grayed out) and it worked! Good ol' Ralph Ellison is back on my Kindle. =) Thanks, y'all!


----------



## pidgeon92

Mandy said:


> (it's still grayed out)


That makes sense. _Update Your Kindle_ will be grayed out after the uninstall hack runs and is no longer on your Kindle (it deletes itself).


----------



## mistyd107

Stupid ? and I apologize, but in a lot of ways I'm techno challenged and I'm also still learning how to use my mac.  I tried recently to install the screensaver hacks don't think i ever did.  With the 2.5 update coming I want to make sure its not.  Is there a simple way to do that?  I realized how badly I need/want some type of ( folders) or organization and I don't want to have to fight the hacks in order to get it.

I have noticed that I am still getting the "opening" message as the K2 is opening a book if that matters


----------



## pidgeon92

mistyd107 said:


> With the 2.5 update coming I want to make sure its not. Is there a simple way to do that?


Yes. On your Kindle, click Home -> Menu -> Settings. At the bottom right the system software information shows. Should say something _similar_ to Version Kindle 2.3.3 (431100003). If there is more after the parentheses, there is a hack installed.


----------



## mistyd107

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes. On your Kindle, click Home -> Menu -> Settings. At the bottom right the system software information shows. Should say something _similar_ to Version Kindle 2.3.3 (431100003). If there is more after the parentheses, there is a hack installed.


thx... It shows as 2.3(399380047) looks like I'm ok though I may have missed an update already or something


----------



## pidgeon92

mistyd107 said:


> thx... It shows as 2.3(399380047) looks like I'm ok though I may have missed an update already or something


You haven't missed much. There is no difference in functionality.


----------



## mistyd107

pidgeon92 said:


> You haven't missed much. There is no difference in functionality.


ok good thanks for the help


----------



## NogDog

If you go to the Home screen and then select Menu -> Settings, at the bottom of the screen you should see the version number. If it just says something like "version 2.3.3 (12341234)" with nothing else following it, then you have no hacks installed. If there is a hack installed, then after the closing parenthesis there will be more stuff consisting of a few cryptic letters and then a version number. (I don't have anything installed at the moment to be able to check the exact nomenclature.)


----------



## 911jason

Leave the folders alone, but you can delete all of those leftover files (font.properties and netfront.ini). It won't hurt anything. =)


----------



## LauraB

When you did the uninstall did you use the correct k2 (or k2i) uninstall file? They aren't interchangeable.


----------



## 911jason

She wouldn't have been able to select the "Update my Kindle" option if she had the wrong file. The update was successful, the files that were left behind are normal and can be removed, but don't hurt anything if you leave them there.


----------



## LauraB

right, sorry, haven't finished my 1st cup of coffee


----------

